

The Madness of Queen Shanley - Peroni
http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-London/2014/12/10/The-Madness-Of-Queen-Shanley

======
ElectronCharge
Well, I'd not run across that particular harpy before. I can't say I feel
deprived...

What a waste of brain cells and oxygen.

The article made many good points about how pointless and destructive her
approach is.

